# [SOLVED] Kernel upgrade and new init behaviour

## Maxxx

I upgrade kernel from 4.4.26 to 4.9.16 (stable version) without problems.

At boot time, after grub menu, it don't show anymore init process step by step... it show that it loading kernel 4.9.16 and in short time I see greeter ready to login.

This isn't a problem, but during a session (of KDE) if I type "Ctrl+Alt+F1" to switch in a terminal, i get session with "loading kernel 4.9.16..." without conclude in a normal terminal login. I don't be able to open a terminal session.

If i type "Ctrl+Alt+F7" it return on KDE session normally.

Maybe, is there an option on the kernel that I missed?Last edited by Maxxx on Fri Apr 28, 2017 9:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

Yeah you probably missed console options.  Try diffing with your old kernel config, or you could pastebin your kernel config so the forum could look at it?

Also what hardware do you have, using EFI hardware?

----------

## Maxxx

Thank you for responce... 

I'll try to compare my old and new kernel .config files, otherwise i'll post new config to the forum.

As hardware i have I7 on MSI motherboard and nvidia GPU, using EFI.

But I thought, could it depend from inittab file?

----------

## cboldt

Not so much the iniittab itself, but the gettys specified for the normal run level may be failing to load.

I believe the Gentoo default getty is "agetty"

I happen to use "mingetty"

Changing kernel version (and nothing else) will NOT affect the getty or the iniittab.  From your initial description, I don't think the problem lies with inittab or agetty.  You can test for this.

```
sudo ps aux | grep getty
```

----------

## eccerr0r

Since you mentioned that the bootup sequence also didn't show up, it's not your inittab... You didn't change it, right?

----------

## cboldt

I have a couple thoughts, more in the form of questions.  If the consoles "aren't there," would they still be defined in /dev?   We know that either /dev/console or /dev/tty or /dev/tty1 is showing "loading kernel 4.9.16 ..."  I assume that is coming from grub (before the kernel is touched)

My kernel boot line includes "console=tty1" and "quiet"  I get a little bit of kernel-supplied output on tty1 (during boot), but the vast majority of the output is from openrc and services startup.

Was the hardware changed too?  From the message, I think not.  Still, in addition to checking for the presence of /dev/tty* devices, maybe the problem is rooted in console display, e.g., framebuffer, VESA - although if Ctl-Alt-F1 shows the "loading kernel" message, so some sort of display is working outside of whatever KDE is running on.

----------

## Maxxx

Thanks to all.

This is output of:

```
ps aux | grep getty 
```

```
root      3954  0.0  0.0  23360  1488 ?        S    16:39   0:00 supervise-daemon --start --pidfile /run/agetty.pid /sbin/agetty -- agetty

root      3960  0.0  0.0  17220  1920 tty1     Ss+  16:39   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

root      3961  0.0  0.0  17220  1928 tty2     Ss+  16:39   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root      3962  0.0  0.0  17220  2044 tty3     Ss+  16:39   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root      3963  0.0  0.0  17220  1940 tty4     Ss+  16:39   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root      3964  0.0  0.0  17220  1920 tty5     Ss+  16:39   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root      3965  0.0  0.0  17220  2036 tty6     Ss+  16:39   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

root      4705  0.0  0.0  15268  1848 ?        Ss   16:41   0:00 /sbin/agetty agetty

root      4707  0.0  0.0  11464  1784 pts/1    S+   16:41   0:00 grep --colour=auto getty
```

This is my .config:

Mod edit: Kernel configs are too long to be pasted into a forum post; they're always truncated (thus not too useful) and sometime cause problems for the forum. For these reasons, I've deleted it. Please use a pastebin service in the future. — JRG

----------

## Maxxx

This is grub.cfg

```
#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  load_env

fi

if [ "${next_entry}" ] ; then

   set default="${next_entry}"

   set next_entry=

   save_env next_entry

   set boot_once=true

else

   set default="0"

fi

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then

  menuentry_id_option="--id"

else

  menuentry_id_option=""

fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then

  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"

  save_env saved_entry

  set prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

  set boot_once=true

fi

function savedefault {

  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then

    saved_entry="${chosen}"

    save_env saved_entry

  fi

}

function load_video {

  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then

    insmod all_video

  else

    insmod efi_gop

    insmod efi_uga

    insmod ieee1275_fb

    insmod vbe

    insmod vga

    insmod video_bochs

    insmod video_cirrus

  fi

}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then

   font=unicode

else

insmod part_gpt

insmod ext2

set root='hd1,gpt4'

if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt4 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt4 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt4  09f4ecb0-be42-4153-980b-b61548f47597

else

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 09f4ecb0-be42-4153-980b-b61548f47597

fi

    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"

fi

if loadfont $font ; then

  set gfxmode=auto

  load_video

  insmod gfxterm

  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale

  set lang=it_IT

  insmod gettext

fi

terminal_output gfxterm

if [ x$feature_timeout_style = xy ] ; then

  set timeout_style=menu

  set timeout=5

# Fallback normal timeout code in case the timeout_style feature is

# unavailable.

else

  set timeout=5

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-09f4ecb0-be42-4153-980b-b61548f47597' {

   load_video

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_gpt

   insmod fat

   set root='hd1,gpt2'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt2  4275-2E49

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 4275-2E49

   fi

   echo   'Caricamento Linux x86_64-4.9.16-gentoo...'

   linux   /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.16-gentoo root=UUID=09f4ecb0-be42-4153-980b-b61548f47597 ro  

   echo   'Caricamento ramdisk iniziale...'

   initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.16-gentoo

}

submenu 'Opzioni avanzate per Gentoo GNU/Linux' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-09f4ecb0-be42-4153-980b-b61548f47597' {

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, con Linux x86_64-4.9.16-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-x86_64-4.9.16-gentoo-advanced-09f4ecb0-be42-4153-980b-b61548f47597' {

      load_video

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod fat

      set root='hd1,gpt2'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt2  4275-2E49

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 4275-2E49

      fi

      echo   'Caricamento Linux x86_64-4.9.16-gentoo...'

      linux   /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.16-gentoo root=UUID=09f4ecb0-be42-4153-980b-b61548f47597 ro  

      echo   'Caricamento ramdisk iniziale...'

      initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.16-gentoo

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, con Linux x86_64-4.9.16-gentoo (modalità ripristino)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-x86_64-4.9.16-gentoo-recovery-09f4ecb0-be42-4153-980b-b61548f47597' {

      load_video

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod fat

      set root='hd1,gpt2'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt2  4275-2E49

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 4275-2E49

      fi

      echo   'Caricamento Linux x86_64-4.9.16-gentoo...'

      linux   /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.16-gentoo root=UUID=09f4ecb0-be42-4153-980b-b61548f47597 ro single 

      echo   'Caricamento ramdisk iniziale...'

      initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.16-gentoo

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, con Linux x86_64-4.4.26-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-x86_64-4.4.26-gentoo-advanced-09f4ecb0-be42-4153-980b-b61548f47597' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod fat

      set root='hd1,gpt2'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt2  4275-2E49

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 4275-2E49

      fi

      echo   'Caricamento Linux x86_64-4.4.26-gentoo...'

      linux   /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.26-gentoo root=UUID=09f4ecb0-be42-4153-980b-b61548f47597 ro  

      echo   'Caricamento ramdisk iniziale...'

      initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.26-gentoo

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, con Linux x86_64-4.4.26-gentoo (modalità ripristino)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-x86_64-4.4.26-gentoo-recovery-09f4ecb0-be42-4153-980b-b61548f47597' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod fat

      set root='hd1,gpt2'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt2  4275-2E49

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 4275-2E49

      fi

      echo   'Caricamento Linux x86_64-4.4.26-gentoo...'

      linux   /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.26-gentoo root=UUID=09f4ecb0-be42-4153-980b-b61548f47597 ro single 

      echo   'Caricamento ramdisk iniziale...'

      initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.26-gentoo

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, con Linux x86_64-4.4.21-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-x86_64-4.4.21-gentoo-advanced-09f4ecb0-be42-4153-980b-b61548f47597' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod fat

      set root='hd1,gpt2'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt2  4275-2E49

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 4275-2E49

      fi

      echo   'Caricamento Linux x86_64-4.4.21-gentoo...'

      linux   /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.21-gentoo root=UUID=09f4ecb0-be42-4153-980b-b61548f47597 ro  

      echo   'Caricamento ramdisk iniziale...'

      initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.21-gentoo

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, con Linux x86_64-4.4.21-gentoo (modalità ripristino)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-x86_64-4.4.21-gentoo-recovery-09f4ecb0-be42-4153-980b-b61548f47597' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod fat

      set root='hd1,gpt2'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt2  4275-2E49

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 4275-2E49

      fi

      echo   'Caricamento Linux x86_64-4.4.21-gentoo...'

      linux   /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.21-gentoo root=UUID=09f4ecb0-be42-4153-980b-b61548f47597 ro single 

      echo   'Caricamento ramdisk iniziale...'

      initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.21-gentoo

   }

}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then

  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg

elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then

  source $prefix/custom.cfg;

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Maxxx,

you should to post .config with wgetpaste, gentoo forum cuts too long message

----------

## Maxxx

Yes, excuse me:

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/OrXO3PMyjIxJGG4VuFsa/

----------

## cboldt

I suspect FB_VESA

Your kernel: # CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

My kernel: CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

```
│ Prompt: VESA VGA graphics support    

  │   Location:

  │     -> Device Drivers

  │       -> Graphics support   

  │ (1)     -> Frame buffer Devices
```

This also results in: CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set directly.  It is set on certain other settings.  I think if you turn CONFIG_FB_VESA on, your system will display booting as it used to.

----------

## eccerr0r

For EFI machines, CONFIG_FB_EFI and CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_EFI would be helpful.

----------

## Maxxx

Thanks to all, i'll try these options, but FB (frame buffers), should they not have been set with Nvidia drivers?

----------

## cboldt

Maybe so, but your FB_NVIDIA isn't set either.  All those settings (VESA, EFI, Nvidia) are in the same section of kernel config, "Frame buffer Devices"

----------

## Maxxx

FB_NVIDIA is not set because i installed Nvidia driver 378.13 version, which, i think, include the right FB.

In my old kernel .config (4.4.26) i had not set any FB (I think so, i'll check it out).

----------

## cboldt

I wouldn't set FB_NVIDIA myself.  I used to have a system with nvidia on it (now I have amdgpu on one, and a couple laptops with Intel i915), and have always had FB_VESA set / built-in.

----------

## Maxxx

Ok, i'll try set FB, but could be that resolve my boot and console problem?

----------

## cboldt

There are reports of nvidia not playing well with the 4.10 kernels, most of them being complete inability to install.

Obviously something changed in your situation - and it may be that VESA FB of EFI FB (if either one works) is a kludge, a workaround, a dodge around the real problem.  Meaning you never had a FB, but the consoles displayed anyway until you went to the 4.10 kernel.  I've never had a FB setting changed on me during a kernel upgrade, but I copy my current kernel .config to the new kernel source directory and run `make oldconfig`

----------

## Maxxx

Yes, in my odl config i have FB_VESA and FB_EFI set... but when i run

```
genkernel --oldconfig all
```

maybe i don't copy well config file, and i must set again all kernel.

Now i try to set these parameters.

Thanks

----------

## Maxxx

Then, FB_VESA and FB_EFI don't resolve my problems, but i looked for some parameter and i found this:

 *Quote:*   

> - Device Drivers
> 
>     - Graphic Support
> 
>         - Console display driver support
> ...

 

I set it and now it work fine at boot and i have console with "Ctrl+Alt+F1".

It depend from a framebuffer, as you said.

Thanks to all

----------

